# Pictures of Willow's Box Trick



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This would be better with a video but I don't have a video camera. Willow actually kind of gave me the idea. I use this box to teach her to get on top of it and then flip it over to teach her to get in it. I had also taught her to go into a container using a waste basket. I got that idea from Dee Dee's Red Nose video. Anyway, I had flipped the box over with the opening on the bottom. She stuck her head in the opening and that gave me the idea to try and teach her actually crawl through the hole to get inside. It didn't take long!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Willow! What a good girlie!!! That is just adorable love the last one where she is peeking out. She looks very proud of herself!  I'll bet she did learn that fast these guys are so smart how long would you say it took? 
Would love to see video also but pictures are next best thing so fun!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a cutie pie! I'm going to have to try this with my two. 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Willow is just adorable!!! Great job on the clicker training, mom!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She's such a doll. Fluffy butt in the first picture, tiny toes in the second one and little miss cutie peeking out in the last picture. Darling.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I love her peeking out.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Great job! Smart girl, Willow!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> I'll bet she did learn that fast these guys are so smart how long would you say it took?


Oh my gosh, she learned it so fast. Probably only a matter of minutes with treats and clicker!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

That last picture is just so adorable! 0


----------

